# "The Edge" dive video



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Shot this video on The Edge yesterday. 180' deep and pretty dark. 

You will get a bigger video view when you click on the "YouTube" link at the bottom of the window.


----------



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Nope. There be monsters out there. Seriously.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Whackum for:1. I had no idea the Edge was so much geometric rock structure; Thought it was more rubble looking; 2. You took out some lion fish. Glad there weren't more there. 3. Showing what life is like on the edge. Lots of little guys swimming around. 
What was that last thing that you picked up? a big clam shell


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome video as usual. Thanks! We were out there yesterday. Caught 8 monsta mingos, had 3 mystery breakoffs, and caught 1 suicidal mahi on the fly line.

Kinda slow but had a windlass failure, couldn't anchored right.

Neat to see what we were fishing. Question: We were catching big mingos about 12 cranks (20 feet) off the bottom. Do you see schools hanging like that?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Reelbait said:


> What was that last thing that you picked up? a big clam shell


 
Yes, it was a helmet shell for my wife.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Question: We were catching big mingos about 12 cranks (20 feet) off the bottom. Do you see schools hanging like that?


 I didn't see any mingos where we were.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Lots of those monofilament fish lodged in those rocks!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

There was another video of the "Edge" a couple years ago. It too was extra cool. It looks like the "blocks" are man made. 

But it's due to some sort of "fracturing" that happens because water or air gets under certain rock forms and they crack and fall away...

It's not man made, but it looks like it is.

VERY COOL video.

Jim


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for a cool video!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

If you ever want to make a few hundred dollars, grab me a couple of the fish at 2m33s, 2m51s, 4m01s... :shifty:


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> If you ever want to make a few hundred dollars, grab me a couple of the fish at 2m33s, 2m51s, 4m01s... :shifty:


What does 2m33s, 2m51s,4m01s mean?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are "time stamps"...on the video (2m33s=2 minutes 33 seconds) as certain collectible fish swim by I think.

Jim


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very cool video thanks for your time to make it. That's a really neat lionfish holder you have. Was that your ideal? I would like to see more diver spearing the little rodents.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

purple haze said:


> Very cool video thanks for your time to make it. That's a really neat lionfish holder you have. Was that your ideal? I would like to see more diver spearing the little rodents.


 
Yeah, I made that bucket setup in my garage. It works well and holds around 40 lionfish.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

always enjoy the videos and appreciate you thinning the Lion Fish


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Cool video.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

pretty sure aliens have made those rock formations.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

fishheadspin said:


> pretty sure aliens have made those rock formations.


 They could be from the planet "Atlantis." :yes:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Very cool video. I enjoyed the one that you had made several years ago as well. Thank you for sharing.


----------

